# Honey Hive Farms packages



## Honey Hive Farms (Nov 1, 2012)

Here are packages from 2013. There are 500 packages in here and the first day we got the all shook out it turned cold so we put them in our heated room, then the next 3 days it was very hot and had to have fans on and mist waters on them, crazy Missouri weather.


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

Interesting photos!

If I understand your comments above correctly, the bees were in packages in your warehouse for at least 4 days before going on a truck. How many days total did those bees spend in the package boxes before getting into customers' hands?


----------



## Great Bees (Aug 19, 2013)

Nice pics honey hive. I know it cant be easy to deal with Missouri weather and keep bees as strong as you do. 
Thank you for my packages last year and looking forward to this years packages.


----------

